# طلب مساعد( التحكم بالاجهزة عن طريق الموبايل)



## عابر الايام (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخواني اريد مساعدة لعمل مشروع تخرج يهدف إلى عمل جهاز تحكم بالاجهزة بواسطة السيم كار وارسال حالة الاجهزة في حالة تغير حالتها عن طريق رسائل الموبايل

اتمنى أن اجد منكم المساعده على اكبر قدر من المعلوات لعمل المشروع

شكرا


----------



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------

